# HOCARS SuperBowl Show Feb 7th



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Fellow Slotters,

To start off the new year right, plan on attending the Superbowl of HO slot car shows, the HOCARS SuperBowl Show.
Huntington Hilton, Long Island, NY
Show time 10am-2pm
early admit at 8am

The show is sure to be a sellout with all your favorite dealers in attendance.

This year marks 2 milestones for HOCARS and AURORA

For Aurora it is the 50th anniversary of the HO slot car 1960-2010, to commemorate that event AFXtras (Tom Stumpf and Bob Beers) will have a limited edition (300pc run) Gold painted special deco AP Corvette available at the show and available from your favorite AFXtras dealer around the same time.

For the HOCARS SuperBowl Show this is the first of hopefully many SuperBowl Show Special cars. This years car will also be a gold AFXtras AP Corvette in special show deco. limited to 100 pcs and only available at the show. Limit 1 per customer while they last only available from Bob Beers.

Best news is they are priced at $15.................

hope to see you at the show...........
Bob


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*SuperBowl show special A/P Corvette photo*

gold metalflake lettered 50 on the sides and roof on the roof. Aurora slot Cars across the hood. limited to 300 pieces made
SuperBowl Car photo not available yet..............


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Man that tempts me real so much to come to the show. As a matter of fact P.M. me see if you will hold one of the 100 specials for me and lets strike a deal on that tub of 1/32 scale track you had at the Parsippany show.

I bought this car new back in the day and your version would look so sweet next to this.










Dave


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*2 weeks till the SuperBowl Show*

The tables are SOLD OUT! Show up early, stay late........... Bob:thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

Im 100% sure I will be in attendance!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

If I could afford air fare I'd be there. Medical bills are piling up. :freak:


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

Who has these cars available for those who can't attend the event?


----------

